# How do I get rid of DOMS, quick..



## Blaise (Feb 22, 2014)

I went too hard, after being away from the gym for a while and now I have doms.


How do I get rid of it quick? Tips, tricks?
Thanks!


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 22, 2014)

Water, glutamine. No real "instant" cure though. Anti-inflammatory will help mask the symptoms.


----------



## Blaise (Feb 22, 2014)

*How to get rid of DOMS quick?*

I went too hard, after being away from the gym for a while and now I have doms.


How do I get rid of it quick? Tips, tricks?
Thanks!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 22, 2014)

Relish it... You earned it.

Other wise there are a variety of methods

Epsom salt bath - hot as hell, 2 cups of salt and soak for a while
Ice Bath - Buy about 5 bags of ice, hop in the tub and start slowly adding the ice. Soak for 10 minutes
Car buffer - hit walmart and buy a car buffer with a 6 inch disc. Use it to massage the sore muscles.
Stretching the sore muscles may help but in some cases may make it worse. So will foam rolling. 
Don't sit still. Moving around and using the sore muscle will keep the blood flowing in and the cellular debris flushing out through the lymphatic system.  Electrostimulation will do this passively. 

For the future, cut your volume down a bit for a few weeks. Every week or two add another set until you are at an appropriate volume.

Use dynamic stretching and foam rolling prior to training. 

Eat up

Get plenty of rest


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 22, 2014)

Lift again


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm merging your two threads OP. In the future there's no need to make multiple threads on the same topic.


----------



## Deidre (Feb 23, 2014)

Something that's helped me with lessening the_ frequency _of doms, is by having an ''active'' recovery day included in my weekly routine. Has helped tremendously, and I didn't make the connection until I started seeing doms lessen, as I increased weight with certain lifts, on a weekly basis. Also, from a supp standpoint, magnesium and calcium are good for lessening cramping, and doms, in general. Not a quick fix, but taken daily can alleviate the severity of doms over time.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 23, 2014)

Deidre said:


> Something that's helped me with lessening the_ frequency _of doms, is by having an ''active'' recovery day included in my weekly routine. Has helped tremendously, and I didn't make the connection until I started seeing doms lessen, as I increased weight with certain lifts, on a weekly basis. Also, from a supp standpoint, magnesium and calcium are good for lessening cramping, and doms, in general. Not a quick fix, but taken daily can alleviate the severity of doms over time.



Could have just as easily been due to the increased weight


----------



## Deidre (Feb 23, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Could have just as easily been due to the increased weight



lol maybe. 

Think people also think that if they're not experiencing doms on a continuous basis, they're not '''working hard enough.'' DOMS isn't an indicator of hard work, necessarily. I used to think so moons ago, though. lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 23, 2014)

Deidre said:


> lol maybe.
> 
> Think people also think that if they're not experiencing doms on a continuous basis, they're not '''working hard enough.'' DOMS isn't an indicator of hard work, necessarily. I used to think so moons ago, though. lol



I happen to agree. DOMS is an indication of a lack of adaptation or dis-adaptation to the eccentric part of the lift. Whether you get it or not has no bearing on how efficient you training is


----------

